# Bloody Doll or something HELP!!



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I Did a broken doll last year. It didn't turn out quite like I wanted. I wish i had seen this image before hand:


----------



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I am a Male so it gets even more difficult trying to figure something out, I found this costume and thought I could maybe do something with it, what do you think?!?!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I like that especially the black and white 

I think this mask is disturbing and you could just bloody up/mess up about any outfit.http://www.partycity.com/product/creepy+baby+doll+mask.do?navSet=170614
I also like the Ventriloquist Dummy Mask


----------

